# Official Nuke Proof thread



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Oddly, there was no official Nuke thread. I figured this woud be a good item to start an official thread with. Even though from what I've been able to determine it was built about 1996, so its not strictly VRC as its too new. The hard tail reactors are rare enough, but this is only one of two duallys that I've ever seen, and oddly enough they both came up on e-bay within a week of each other. The other didn't have the front fork/suspension though. I've always been attracted to the odd and early suspension designs, so when this came up I had to have it. Luckily almost all the small parts are there, and what isn't shouldn't be too hard to have fabed. All of the front linkages are on roller bearings and are rusted solid but should be easily replacable. The guy I got it from was under the impression that it was used for downhill and was raced by a sponsored rider of some kind. It is definately no weight weenie; 11lbs for the frame/fork/headset. Plans are for a slow build with as many Nuke parts as possible. Now to my questions: 

Does anyone have any more information on the reactors in general and specifically the full suspension ones? Years built, copys of literature... (for purposes of keeping the build as correct as posible.)

I was wondering if the "Simple Green" decals were from a sponsor, possibly of a local team in the Michigan area?

What parts did nuke make? stem, hubs, bars, seatpost?...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, good for you getting that one, it's pretty cool. I really thought about it but a different deal came up about the same time. How much of the front fork is missing? Is it kinda like a Girvin? Keep us abreast of progress.

I've got a bare Nuke Proof hardtail frame I'll take a shot of and post when I get one of those "round tuits".


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

The design is very similar to the Girvins except the shock is mounted inside the head tube instead of in front. After a quick inventoy and trying to figure out where all the parts in the little baggie go... The only thing that seems to be missing is a pivot spacer bushing, but there are seven of the eight that are there, so I just have to take one to my friend at the machine shop and have one made.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

cool frame.

scroll down to the 13th bike.....

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=75873&start=0

Steve


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Nuke Proof made:

1. Stems (aluminum)
2. Bars (carbon fiber wrapped aluminum)
3. Hubs (1. carbon fiber wrapped aluminum/2. titanium with al flanges/ 3. really ugly all aluminum)
4. Skewers (Ti)
5. Frames (1. Ti lugged, carbon tubed (really rare, Rumpfy owned one)/ 2. all Ti/ 3. aluminum front suspension Reactors/ 4. aluminum full suspension Reactors/ 5. really ugly all aluminum)
6. Suspension forks for said Reactors.


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

jacdykema said:


> 2. Bars (carbon fiber wrapped aluminum)


They also made bar ends ( carbon fiber wrapped aluminum too )

Here´s some of my Nuke items ... ( The worst / coolest hubs on earth )

There´s a good threat here:

https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=72323

Best regards.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Cool stuff...love that first pic ^^^


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Good to see that equal effort was used proof-reading their catalogue and designing/testing hubs :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

From a long time ago.

Prototype Ti/Carbon NP frame.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> From a long time ago.
> 
> Prototype Ti/Carbon NP frame.


Who ever ended up with that one?


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is my ti frame.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

The 1997 Catalog.



​

​

​

​

​

​


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Who ever ended up with that one?


Been so long I don't remember. Would have been a cool bike to keep though. Sorta wish I had.


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

The topic that i started some time ago on retrobike has been found already in a previous post.
I have started a database on my blog with the still known Nuke Proof bikes
If you own one, please be so kind to email me a picture and serial number so i can include this in the serial number topic.
https://old-metal.blogspot.com/2010/03/official-nuke-proof-serial-number.html

basads (at) gmail (dot) com

thanks

ps,..i someone on here still has the carbon wrapped ti frame, please let me know, i want it bad 

Bas


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Been so long I don't remember. Would have been a cool bike to keep though. Sorta wish I had.


The way they bonded materials, I would think riding that bike would have been a death sentence.


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

i have put up the catalogue from 1999 and 2000

http://old-metal.blogspot.com/2010/03/2000-nuke-proof-catalogue.html

http://old-metal.blogspot.com/2010/03/pictures-form-1999-nuke-proof-catalogue.html


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

Frame: Nuke Proof Titanium made by Litespeed ; former Team Brooklyn bike

Fork: Manitou 3 Disc

Headset: Chris King
Stem: Nuke Proof
Handlebar: Nuke Proof
Grips: Sachs
Barends: None, looking for Nuke Proof

Brakes: FRont Sachs Powerdisc; rear Suntour SE
Brake Pads: front Sachs ; Suntour rear
Brake Cables: Sachs and Shimano
Cantilever cable hangers: Suntour at the back
Brake Levers: Sachs

Shifters: Sachs Powergrips
Front Derailleur: Sachs New Success
Rear Derailleur: Sachs New Success
Derailleur Cables: Sachs
Cassette: XT for now but will be replaced
Chain: XT
Cranks: Cook Bros RSR but might be replaced 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN92
Pedals: Onza

Hub Skewers: Nuke Proof titanium
Rims: will be replaced by Campagnolo
Hubs: Front Sachs new success, rear XT but a Sachs New Success is being made at the mo
Tyres: Tioga Psycho 
Tubes: Michelin

Saddle: Flite Titanium
Seatpost: Tioga Carbo
Seatpost Binder: Nike Proof own































































































































i am waiting for the matching rear Sachs New Success wheel and some minor detail changes.
Rides like a dream, best bike yet for me


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

Defiant, that nuke proof with the Sachs bits is probably one of the coolest bikes I've seen in a long time. I didn't even know that they made disc brakes.


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks mate,

it is also a great rider.
I own many special bikes like the fat ti, serotta ti etc,..but these Nuke Proofs are amazing.
I did not see any other manitou 3 disk but this one, i guess there are not so many around 
This one i found NOS some time ago, was used on a Sachs showbike bitd

first i tried a Rock Shox Mag21 ti with a blue Brodie booster, then a AMP fork 
I was building the bike using XTR M900 parts but when i found the Manitou with the Sachs Powerdisk i was also impressed with the Sachs New Success front hub, best i have ever seen.
Because i like matching hubs for the front and rear i searched for a rear hub but ended up with a complete NOS Sachs new success group so put these on to try something else for a change.
And it looks great, the Sachs brandname is also blue which looks nice with the new blue decals.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

very very nice.....da'HOOV definately approves!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Good to see that equal effort was used proof-reading their catalogue and designing/testing hubs :thumbsup:


Yeah, no sh!t. I have a NOS carbon NP rear hub with mismatched flanges, still in the freakin' box. The box is marked 32 holes, but one flange has 16 and the other 18 holes. The eBay seller, a bike shop, conveniently "forgot" to mention that fatal characteristic. That may explain why the darn thing was still at the shop 14 years later.

Unfortunately, I didn't count the holes until a few months after I had in my parts stash, right when I was beginning the wheel build. By then was wee bit late to seek a remedy. :madman:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

scooderdude said:


> Yeah, no sh!t. I have a NOS carbon NP rear hub with mismatched flanges, still in the freakin' box. The box is marked 32 holes, but one flange has 16 and the other 18 holes. The eBay seller, a bike shop, conveniently "forgot" to mention that fatal characteristic. That may explain why the darn thing was still at the shop 14 years later.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't count the holes until a few months after I had in my parts stash, right when I was beginning the wheel build. By then was wee bit late to seek a remedy. :madman:


Why dont you just get a 34 hole rim and build it up?


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

*1996 Nuke Prrof ti*

Here's mine:

Frame: 1996 Nuke Proof Titanium #1054 18"

Fork: SID Team

Headset: Chris King
Stem: Hope
Handlebar: OnlyTi titanium
Grips: Lizard Skins lock-ons

Brakes: XTR
Brake Pads: XTR
Brake Cables: XTR
Brake Levers: XTR

Shifters: Sram X9
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: Sram x9
Derailleur Cables: XTR
Cassette: XTR titanium
Chain: XTR
Cranks: Caramba Double Barrels
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN92
Pedals: Eggbeaters

Hub Skewers: SRP titanium
Rims: Mavic SUP
Hubs: tune titanium
Tires: Michelin

Saddle: Flite Gel Titanium
Seatpost: Thomson setback
Seatpost Binder: Hope


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

So...I saw what is rumored to be the only Nuke Proof tandem at a race on Saturday. Very cool!

It was this one:
http://ibikedb.net/bikes/7831-nuke-proof-tandem


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cegrover said:


> So...I saw what is rumored to be the only Nuke Proof tandem at a race on Saturday. Very cool!
> 
> It was this one:
> http://ibikedb.net/bikes/7831-nuke-proof-tandem


Nice. Gotta love those rare one-offs.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I fondly remember drooling over Nuke Proof stuff toward the end of college...ah, the early days of carbon fiber (even when wrapped around an aluminum bar).


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice. Gotta love those rare one-offs.


It's a one-off made by Cannondale for the former owner of NP: Johnny M.

http://old-metal.blogspot.com/2010/03/official-nuke-proof-serial-number.html


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Nuke proof Badge version MTB SS hub. I have tried to find info on this hub and have looked through old magazines, Bike Pro, RetroBike, and here on VRC, but have had zero luck. It is a factory build 135mm spaced and uses a Shimano DX BMX mini cassette. I did find one picture of one other Nuke Proof BMX hub with the DX cassette with BMX spacing, so I know they did use the DX cassette freewheel on their hubs at some point. So here are a couple of pics for posterity's sake.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

What do we figure this is? I bought the wheel as such. 135 spacing, threads for a normal single speed freewheel (I've got an ACS double 16/17), but not enough for a 6/7 speed.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> What do we figure this is? I bought the wheel as such. 135 spacing, threads for a normal single speed freewheel (I've got an ACS double 16/17), but not enough for a 6/7 speed.


Looks the same as mine..does it actually have the same splined free-hub or is it a standard screw-on for a BMX free-wheel cog? My freehub body will only take two regular splined cogs and still allow for the retaining ring to be fit.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Standard screw-on.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Standard screw-on.


I guess Nuke Proof being a small company must have changed a lot of things on the fly because yours is a later model with the badge too. I would have figured you might be able to get a screw-on 5 or 6spd on one of those freewheel hubs but it sounds like thats not possible? I took mine apart and the splined free-hub is just too short to get much on there. I was trying to tinker around with a multi-gear (3-4 gear) fix, but in the end I will probably just keep things SS and pay the piper on the hills. The Nuke proof looks good on the Fat Chance for sure!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks! That was my winter beater build last year....now the frame is on the wall awaiting a new incarnation. 

Pretty sure a 5/6 wouldn't fit without a serious rebuild and different spacers and such. And the hub is indeed a later model with the fat carbon weave/logo. It was really fun to mess around on...but I have the feeling this Yo will go at least 1x7 next time.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Stuff a friend of mine who used to work at Nukeproof kept from his time there.

Tandem Hubs









Fixed hub (ignore the freewheel)









Tension disc specific hub









Suspension frame (repaired!)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bump! looking for more pics for build ideas...

so.
mad.
at.
photosuckit.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh Man! More! haha, love it.


----------



## cubalz (3 mo ago)

I have a Nukeproof bike at home, made in the last year before they went belly up I believe. It is clear coated oversize aluminum and the custom CNC machined part that connects the seat and chain stays is a real work of art. It was the bike I lusted after when I was a starving college student but couldn't afford. They are even rarer than hen's teeth.


----------

